
Static Type Checking in Lisp (2019) - funkaster
https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/static-type-checking-in-the-programmable-programming-language-lisp-79bb79eb068a
======
_bxg1
The problem then is editor support. When a language has only one (or two, in
javascript's case) static type systems, editors can cover those. But you're
not going to get support from the IDE you actually use for your bespoke type
macro. ( _But emacs!_ yes, I know, but many in the Clojure world for example
use IDEA.)

